# Aarhus - the second largest city in Denmark.



## streetlegal (Sep 7, 2008)

Very nice. It looks like a great place to live. Does Denmark have any hills or is it almost entirely flat?


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

streetlegal said:


> Very nice. It looks like a great place to live. Does Denmark have any hills or is it almost entirely flat?


Thanks  Denmark is VERY flat. The highest hill is 170 m. high :lol:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Aarhus lookes like a beautiful & pleasant place to live or visit. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ Thanks mate :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

More great quality photos.


----------



## tk780 (Jun 21, 2007)

Aarhus looks much bigger than expected. I am also staggered by how northern German the city looks.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

openlyJane said:


> More great quality photos.


Thanks you so much  I'm a big fan of your Liverpool thread 



tk780 said:


> Aarhus looks much bigger than expected. I am also staggered by how northern German the city looks.


Thank you for your comment  Aarhus is only a few hundred kilometers from the border to lovely northern Germany, so that's properly why.  ...all though someone mentioned in another threat, that they thought Aarhus seemed a bit British, so go figure. :lol:


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

And a bit Dutch maybe 



Jonesy55 said:


> Ah, I see, I thought year-house was a strange name :laugh:
> 
> It looks a very pleasant place to live, I've never been there, only CPH and Odense in Denmark.


I guess that's how most tourists coming from the south do it. From the German border over Kolding to Odense. There they visit the old centre and the Andersen house. Then they drive further, over the enormous bridge to Copenhagen. Afterwards they could continue to Kronborg, Helsingborg, Malmö or even Stockholm. That's how I did it anyway . I think I should go back to visit Jutland.


----------



## tk780 (Jun 21, 2007)

aarhusforever said:


> Thanks you so much  I'm a big fan of your Liverpool thread
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your comment  Aarhus is only a few hundred kilometers from the border to lovely northern Germany, so that's properly why.  ...all though someone mentioned in another threat, that they thought Aarhus seemed a bit British, so go figure. :lol:


I know that all of Scandinavia was greatly influenced by German architecture (and vice versa, northern Germany was influenced by Scandinavian architecture to a certain degree), but this city literally looks like it's _in_ Germany.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Wapper said:


> And a bit Dutch maybe
> I guess that's how most tourists coming from the south do it. From the German border over Kolding to Odense. There they visit the old centre and the Andersen house. Then they drive further, over the enormous bridge to Copenhagen. Afterwards they could continue to Kronborg, Helsingborg, Malmö or even Stockholm. That's how I did it anyway . I think I should go back to visit Jutland.


..a bit Dutch?...very cool 
Well Wapper, you are always welcome in Aarhus  And you are right - Many tourists drive in a fast pace across Funen to visit Copenhagen, which is the tourist magnet in Denmark. Unless of course, they are going to Norway (or Germany, if you are norwegian) and are driving traight through Jutland, with a stop in Aarhus 



tk780 said:


> I know that all of Scandinavia was greatly influenced by German architecture (and vice versa, northern Germany was influenced by Scandinavian architecture to a certain degree), but this city literally looks like it's _in_ Germany.


...that's no problem, cause I *really* love Germany 

Thank you both for your comments


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

Aarhus looks fantastic. I am a really big fan of hanseatic (or at least h. styled) cities, and well, Aarhus is one of the finest examples I think. I have already been there when I was a kid, but unfortunately I dont't remenber much, because I was too young.

But I guess thats a good reason to put it on the "have to visit"-List 

I really like that summer-feeling in the pics too. How is the city in the winter? You have any snowy photos?


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

aarhusforever said:


>


It's cool to see in many foreign threads polish plot as bus "Solaris"^^
Anyway beautiful facades of tenements in someway looking like those in Szczecin or Słupsk.
If I would ever have to choose where to live in Nordic countries, I would definitely choose Denmark.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Rombi said:


> It's cool to see in many foreign threads polish plot as bus "Solaris"^^
> Anyway beautiful facades of tenements in someway looking like those in Szczecin or Słupsk.
> If I would ever have to choose where to live in Nordic countries, I would definitely choose Denmark.


Thank you for your comment  The public transportation in Aarhus is run by Midttrafik, which has a large fleet of busses of different brands, among these are Solaris, with around 100 busses


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Wunderknabe said:


> Aarhus looks fantastic. I am a really big fan of hanseatic (or at least h. styled) cities, and well, Aarhus is one of the finest examples I think. I have already been there when I was a kid, but unfortunately I dont't remenber much, because I was too young.
> 
> But I guess thats a good reason to put it on the "have to visit"-List
> 
> I really like that summer-feeling in the pics too. How is the city in the winter? You have any snowy photos?


Thank you so much for your comments, Wunderknabe  I'm also a fan of hanseatic buildings and cities  The city is rather grey, cold and dark in the winter (like the rest of the Nordic countries) But it's also a time with alot of christmas stuff in the streets, like for example the christmas markets and the special christmas atmosphere in general, which I love  Some years we get less snow than others, but the last few years there has been tons of snow in most of Denmark. Here's a few grey and cold winterphotos for you


----------



## Pistolero (May 19, 2011)

It looks very nice, thanks for sharing ! :cheers1:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you so much, Pistolero :cheers1:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I think that cities in the far north, often, look better in snow - it, somehow, highlights their essential nature.


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

I love cities in the snow. They say we may get snow in Boston this week! (Just a little bit)

I am enjoying the scenes of Aarhus!!!


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Seems like a cozy city to live in, as is the case for a lot of the smaller Northern European cities.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ Thank you all very much for your kind comments 



openlyJane said:


> I think that cities in the far north, often, look better in snow - it, somehow, highlights their essential nature.


I think you are right  I love photos of mountain-towns/cities covered in snow 



Expat said:


> I love cities in the snow. They say we may get snow in Boston this week! (Just a little bit)
> 
> I am enjoying the scenes of Aarhus!!!


I hope you get snow in charming Boston  It is one of my favorit cities in North America 



manrush said:


> Seems like a cozy city to live in, as is the case for a lot of the smaller Northern European cities.


I guess all of Scandinavia is a bit cozy


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Wapper said:


> And a bit Dutch maybe
> 
> I guess that's how most tourists coming from the south do it. From the German border over Kolding to Odense. There they visit the old centre and the Andersen house. Then they drive further, over the enormous bridge to Copenhagen. Afterwards they could continue to Kronborg, Helsingborg, Malmö or even Stockholm. That's how I did it anyway . I think I should go back to visit Jutland.


I flew to CPH then took the train to Odense stayed with a friend then back to CPH.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

I've never seen as many photos of this city as these are
and a large one (by European standard) with nice old and modern buildings.
thank you for sharing.


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

capricorn2000 said:


> I've never seen as many photos of this city as these are
> *and a large one* (by European standard) with nice old and modern buildings.
> thank you for sharing.


A large city? I'd say medium-sized.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you all for your comments ...it's nice to see such interest in Aarhus  Please feel free to ask, if you have any questions concerning Aarhus 



Jonesy55 said:


> I flew to CPH then took the train to Odense stayed with a friend then back to CPH.


...Like most people  Cph airport is huge and without any doubt the main entrance to Denmark IMO 



capricorn2000 said:


> I've never seen as many photos of this city as these are
> and a large one (by European standard) with nice old and modern buildings.
> thank you for sharing.


Thank you, Capricorn ...but Aarhus is (as Wapper correctly says) only a medium-sized city after European standard  Europe has sooo many cities with a million or more inhabitants. I think Aarhus is ranked #98 in the EU within city administrative boundaries, opposed to urban areas or metropolitan areas ..according to wikipedia.



Wapper said:


> A large city? I'd say medium-sized.


You are right, my friend


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

It's the town hall tower and part of a large cemetery you can see in the middle of the last photo


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

I really like the buildings. They are nicely decorated and pretty tall. It really gives me the impression of a large city. Also, the modern buildings are very well integrated.

Is that a parc in the last picture?


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ Thank you for your comment, Wapper  No, it's a large cemetery in the last picture.


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Forgive me if this has been discussed before, but what are the main industries in Aarhus?


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Expat said:


> Forgive me if this has been discussed before, but what are the main industries in Aarhus?


No problem Expat  Aarhus has no real heavy industry except perhaps the very large harbour. Aarhus is a transport hub for cargo to and from the nordic countries by sea and land.
Aarhus is a city with an abundance of small, medium and large sized IT and service companies dotting the city centre. In the urban areas there are of course a lot of industri, but no large factories with many thousand of employees. 
Aarhus university has almost 40.000 students and that attracts a lot of science and knowledge companies to the city. Aarhus has a hole lot of architecture firms scattered around the city and it also claimes  the title "Capital of Wind Energy" with more than 60 national and international wind power companies in the area. (of which Vestas is the largest in Aarhus and in the world).

It is basically a city of science and knowledge.

Please feel free to ask, if you have any more questions


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ speaking of Aarhus as a transport hub - a few photos of Aarhus inner harbour. Much of the harbour is closed to the public due to security reasons.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

Beautiful thread. Well done on getting this together. Its immediately obvious through your shots that theres a very pleasant quality of life there.

And nice to see showcased a different Danish city!  

As you know through commenting on my thread that my town of Christchurch is being rebuilt. Our city council have been very vocal saying it should be done in the style of Copenhagen. I think we should foget about that idea and follow Aarhus instead!


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ Thank you very much, Milan 



Milan Luka said:


> Our city council have been very vocal saying it should be done in the style of Copenhagen. I think we should foget about that idea and follow Aarhus instead!


 ...well, they are both nice cities, but I like your way of thinking 

It's good to see, that the people of Christchurch is taking back their city...they never give up!


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

These photos were shot in the Museum "Den gamle by - The old town" this summer. Its an large open-air village museum consisting of historical buildings collected from 20 towns in all parts of the country. Its like a little town in the city and it is particularly interesting that one can pass through the city after closing at night


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice updates about Aarhus


----------



## SthlmSöder (Jul 29, 2009)

^^ is perhaps the swedish movie Bröderna Lejonhjärta filmed there?? Looks like it!


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

We also have something like that in Belgium, but the Danish version looks just stunning!


----------



## Dondonel (Jun 6, 2007)

I've been in the Old Town museum 20 years ago, this brings back happy memories 

Nice thread, keep it going :cheers:


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

aarhusforever said:


> No problem Expat  Aarhus has no real heavy industry except perhaps the very large harbour. Aarhus is a transport hub for cargo to and from the nordic countries by sea and land.
> Aarhus is a city with an abundance of small, medium and large sized IT and service companies dotting the city centre. In the urban areas there are of course a lot of industri, but no large factories with many thousand of employees.
> Aarhus university has almost 40.000 students and that attracts a lot of science and knowledge companies to the city. Aarhus has a hole lot of architecture firms scattered around the city and it also claimes  the title "Capital of Wind Energy" with more than 60 national and international wind power companies in the area. (of which Vestas is the largest in Aarhus and in the world).
> 
> ...


^^^That reminds me of the economy of today's Boston.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks you all for your comments :cheers1:



christos-greece said:


> Very nice updates about Aarhus


Thank you, christos-greece ...I bumb in to you everywere in SCC - you're the man 



SthlmSöder said:


> ^^ is perhaps the swedish movie Bröderna Lejonhjärta filmed there?? Looks like it!


Hi SthlmSöder, nice of you to visit my thread  Well, apparently some of the movie is filmed there - I didn't even know that 



Wapper said:


> We also have something like that in Belgium, but the Danish version looks just stunning!


Cool, thanks Wapper  Do you know the name of the museum in Belgium?



Dondonel said:


> I've been in the Old Town museum 20 years ago, this brings back happy memories
> 
> Nice thread, keep it going :cheers:


Well then Dondonel, you have to come back and visit soon again :cheers1:



Expat said:


> ^^^That reminds me of the economy of today's Boston.


Very interesting  Thank you for your comment, Expat


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

aarhusforever said:


> ^^ Thanks mate :cheers:


I love this picture and not just because of the lovely yellow audi in front .

Was this street formerly a canal and later on reclaimed as a normal street?


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Lovely city. What a pity that it does not feature any light rail or tram system, only buses. This is partly made up by the biking options I know but it still looks like PT could be made more attractive for a town of such size. 

Nonetheless it seems to be a great place to live.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Godius said:


> I love this picture and not just because of the lovely yellow audi in front .
> 
> Was this street formerly a canal and later on reclaimed as a normal street?


Thank you for your comments, Godius  No, that street has always been just a regular street, but you are right - the retro Audi do look nice 




Slartibartfas said:


> Lovely city. What a pity that it does not feature any light rail or tram system, only buses. This is partly made up by the biking options I know but it still looks like PT could be made more attractive for a town of such size.
> 
> Nonetheless it seems to be a great place to live.


Hi Slartibartfas  Aarhus had a tramsystem up till the early 70's, but scrapped it for some reason, however in the next few years Aarhus will have a hole new light rail system, beginning with 3 lines operational by 2014/15 and then more to come thereafter  Thank you for your comments


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Here are a few pics of Aarhus University with almost 40.000 students. The university is a very large campus situated around a large park. The design hosts a wide variety of buildings over a large space, but each building is composed of the same yellow brick and roofing tile, giving the whole campus a unified look. 

















The tower is The State and University Library 

































...some of the newer buildings at Aarhus University located just beside the older campus.

Please feel free to ask if you have any questions


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

aarhusforever said:


> Cool, thanks Wapper  Do you know the name of the museum in Belgium?


It's called Bokrijk and it is located in the eastern province of Limburg.

Nice university campus they have. Is it a large university?


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ Thanks for the info, Wapper. I just found it on the net, it looks very nice The university has almost 40.000 students.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Great pics mate - you do your city proud! :cheers1:

I miss Århus - hope to find some time to visit next year 

Kepp up the good work!


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ Thank you for your comment, Freki aka Mr. Copenhagen  I also hope you find some time to visit next year


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Is that picture of the household rubbish an artwork? If so, it's great!


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Does Århus have an international airport or is it best to go to Billund and take a train?


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you both for your interest in Aarhus 



openlyJane said:


> Is that picture of the household rubbish an artwork? If so, it's great!


Yes, its an artwork somewhere in city 



Jonesy55 said:


> Does Århus have an international airport or is it best to go to Billund and take a train?


Aarhus has an international airport, *but* it is small (only 600.000 passengers a year) and located almost 40 kilometers from city. The airport was built by the german troops during the second world war on a field in the middle of nowhere. Many people from Aarhus use the Billund airport instead. Most people use the airport coaches (hourly departures to both airports from city)or privat car to get to the airports. However, in the last few years there has been *a lot *of discussion concerning a new airport closer to Aarhus.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

^^


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

[/







[/







[/







[/







[/







[/


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Great updates !


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

What are the containers turned on end? They are visually interesting.


----------



## Pisling (Aug 19, 2007)

This is a superb photo thread, aarhusforever! You have a great sense of capturing the soul of the city in your pics... Keep up the good work kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Another great set of photos.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ openlyJane/Student4life/Pisling - Thank you very much for your friendly comments  It's always nice to get some feedback :cheers:



Expat said:


> What are the containers turned on end? They are visually interesting.


It's an artpiece...a form of modern version of a bell tower, the container hanging in the middle being the "bell", with a metal striker hanging from its center inside. Thanks for your interest, Expat 

If any of you guys and girls in SCC have any further questions concerning Aarhus, please feel free to ask


----------



## gmoney (Sep 16, 2011)

nice shots, what a great looking city, I bet it's a nice place to live.


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Thanks for explanation on the containers. A clever installation. It is exciting to see something beautiful made out of something ordinary.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ You are welcome, my friend :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

great photos of a neat and sleek city.
and I like that one shot of an artist at work.



aarhusforever said:


> [/


I'm curious about this one, I'm guessing it's a church's underground
leading to maybe a crypt?


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Wow, by looking at these pictures, Aarhus seems to resemble a lot more the Northern German cities than the country's capital, Copenhagen. Very beautiful, a good surprise, definitely!


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

capricorn2000 said:


> ...I'm curious about this one, I'm guessing it's a church's underground
> leading to maybe a crypt?


You are right, it is a crypt  It is the oldest extant stone church in Scandinavia. It was built in 1060 after the old wooden church had been burned. The crypt is situated under the main building of the Church of Our Lady. In the 1950s the crypt was rediscovered beneath the church during renovations. It was restored and reopened 1957 and is still used for mass once a week. Thank you for your interest in Aarhus, capricorn 



schmidt said:


> Wow, by looking at these pictures, Aarhus seems to resemble a lot more the Northern German cities than the country's capital, Copenhagen. Very beautiful, a good surprise, definitely!


That's funny, cause I hear that a lot ...but that's not a bad thing at all - it's kinda cool  Thank you for your visit, schmidt


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## toshijmx (May 31, 2011)

I've only recently joined SSC and I am learning a lob about many places I had not heard about before. This is one of the nicest surprises. Copenhagen is definitely overexposed, if you consider how nice Aarhus is!


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ Thank you for your nice comment, my friend


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

You have some seriously funky artworks in Aarhus :banana:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ Yes, some of it is rather funky :laugh: Thank you for your comment, openlyJane :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice. Beautiful terraces.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ Thank you for your comment, openlyJane


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

^^That looks like a great permanent feature to have in a city. Lots of fun. Is it in a suburb?


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

openlyJane said:


> ^^That looks like a great permanent feature to have in a city. Lots of fun. Is it in a suburb?


Thanks  No, it's in city - 15 minuts walk from cityhall


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## JacobSkomager (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice photos aarhusforever. I wouldn't mind living in Aarhus.

Keep up the good work :colgate:


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

I love the last picture. A people walking around up there?


----------



## JacobSkomager (Apr 6, 2011)

Expat said:


> I love the last picture. A people walking around up there?


Yes, they are walking around up there in a thing called 'Your Rainbow Panorama' by artist Olafur Eliasson. It's located on top of AROS which is an art-museum. It opened in may 2011.

http://www.aros.dk/page.asp?objectid=2945&zcs=3


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really very nice updates from Aarhus as well


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Great pics . 
Were these pics taken in summer ? It looks real warm and sunny


----------



## Jennifat (Aug 7, 2005)

What a cool art piece at the top of this building! I love the darkened silhouettes of the people walking around it.

We have something similar to it called the "Yellow Room" at the Guthrie Theater here in Minneapolis. It's weird how tinted windows can completely change the view of a city.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

*JacobSkomager, christos-greece, Jennifat*:

Thank you all for your comments and interest in Aarhus :cheers:



Student4life said:


> Great pics .
> Were these pics taken in summer ? It looks real warm and sunny


Yes, some of the photos were taken this summer, but not all of them  Thanks for your visit, my friend 



Expat said:


> I love the last picture. A people walking around up there?


yep ...thanks to JacobSkomager for the reply  Thanks for your comment, Expat, it's always nice, when you drop by


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow! These scenes are SO danish! Very nice. It's kind of a mix of british and scandinavian cities with some german flavour, at least for me, an eastern european. Lovely!


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ Thanks for your interest in Aarhus, mate :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## aahusforever (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful updates.....thank you.:cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ Thanks mate :cheers:...please feel free to visit anytime


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Aarhus looks to be very vibrant & civilised.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

A very progressive and quaint town - thanks for sharing mate. I love this .... it is awesome !


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ *openlyJane, SYDNEY* Thank you both for your interest in Aarhus and your kind comments :cheers:


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Great updates !


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ Thank you my friend, nice of you to drop by once again :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

aarhusforever said:


>


I love this scene.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great updates from Aarhus; just very nice


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

aarhusforever said:


>


What's this building mate? It looks amazing with the skinny spires. I've never seen anything like it?

Also the timber building on the right, have you got any more shots of that one?


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

jbkayaker12, christos-greece - Thanks for your comments 



Milan Luka said:


> What's this building mate? It looks amazing with the skinny spires. I've never seen anything like it?
> 
> Also the timber building on the right, have you got any more shots of that one?


Hi Milan Luka  Thanks for your interest in Aarhus  The building with the skinny spires is actually Aarhus cathedral 

I will take some more shots of the building to the right this week and post them


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## stvoreque (Jul 24, 2010)

I was in Aarhus. Amazing beautiful city. Great thread! Thanks!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

More great pictures.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

stvoreque, openlyJane - thank you for your kind comments :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Milan Luka said:


> ...Also the timber building on the right, have you got any more shots of that one?


The building is from 1649. The building itself is not that interesting, but under the building there is an old tunnel, which stretches from the cathedral, across the Bispetorv, past the Aarhus Theatre and culminates in the courtyard. During the second world war, the tunnel was used by resistance fighters, who attended mass in the cathedral. The german troops never disclosed this.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Ah , I love this city ... :colgate:


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

I like this one, it looks like it's in a transit station.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

I love this pic, the contrast between old and new is awesome - well done mate :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

great photos.
I love this city for its vibrant life and arts too.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

*Student4life, jbkayaker12, SYDNEY, capricorn2000*: Thank you very much for your comments and interest in Aarhus :cheers: It's always nice to get som feedback  And to all you guys and girls in SSC- please feel free to ask, if you have any questions concerning Aarhus


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

^^Another great public artwork. :cheers:


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

One gets the feeling that this city has a high education level.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

@openlyJane, Expat. - Thanks for your comments and interest in Aarhus. I made this thread to tell the rest of the world about Aarhus ..so it is always nice to get comments from other parts of the world. :cheers:



openlyJane said:


> ^^Another great public artwork. :cheers:


sadly the wooden foot wasn't permanent, but it will be soon...somewhere else in the city 



Expat said:


> One gets the feeling that this city has a high education level.


Yes, that's right  Aarhus university has 40.000 students and a staff of 11.000 employees, alongside with many other higher education centres like Aarhus Technical College, The Danish School of Journalism, The Royal Academy of Music, VIA University College, Aarhus School of Architecture, KaosPilots, The Engineering College of Aarhus and several others. I'm not quite sure how many students the city has if you count all the higher educations centres.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

interesting shots
and awesome piece of art shaped of a right foot.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Thank you for the update. There's one photo of what looks like a very nice residential neighbourhood.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2011)

I can't wait for the day when we see this kind of scene in Auckland - less cars and more bicycles ....










Thanks for all your wonderful pics mate. Have a great weekend :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

@capricorn2000, openlyJane and SYDNEY - Thanks for your comments 



capricorn2000 said:


> interesting shots
> and awesome piece of art shaped of a right foot.


Yes, it is a very cool...and large ..piece of art 



openlyJane said:


> Thank you for the update. There's one photo of what looks like a very nice residential neighbourhood.


Yes, you are right. I shot the photo, because I thought the location looked so sunny and not scandinavian at all  



SYDNEY said:


> I can't wait for the day when we see this kind of scene in Auckland - less cars and more bicycles ....
> Thanks for all your wonderful pics mate. Have a great weekend :cheers:


..."less cars and more bicycles" is almost a motto in all of Scandinavia  It's cool to be green :banana: I had a great weekend, thanks


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Aarhus looks like such a vibrant , lively place . 
On my list of places to visit for sure !


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ thanks for your comment, Student4life  You are always welcome in Aarhus


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Lovely city, lively shots. I have a question, how do you pronounce Aarhus? 

Great showcase :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

skymantle said:


> Lovely city, lively shots. I have a question, how do you pronounce Aarhus?
> 
> Great showcase :cheers:


Thanks my friend :cheers:

It's not easy to pronounce the name Aarhus in any other languages than danish, but this might help you: 

- OR HUS
- ORE HUS

It sounds a bit like, when you say the words "Our House"

I really think Aarhus should be called Aros in english. The original name of the city was Aros. The word Aros means exactly the same as Aarhus - mouth of the creek.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ Thanks for your kind comment and interest in Aarhus, my friend :cheers:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Haha, what a cool mural. Is it supposed to metaphorically mean 'the pen is mightier than the sword' or something of that nature, like education beats brutality? Anyway, it's cool and interesting like this city. Keep the pics coming, they're great. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great photos of Aarhus.

There is a lot of interest in Denmark in Britain, at the moment, because of the televisation of the detective drama 'The Killing'.


----------



## Waluigi (Jan 19, 2008)

Yes Aarhus is great, been there many times, and probably more to come. :cheers:


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Terrific new pics ! 
Hope 2012 is going great for you !


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks for all your kind comments, my friends :cheers:



skymantle said:


> Haha, what a cool mural. Is it supposed to metaphorically mean 'the pen is mightier than the sword' or something of that nature, like education beats brutality? Anyway, it's cool and interesting like this city. Keep the pics coming, they're great. :cheers:


 Yes, I guess its supposed to mean "'the pen is mightier than the sword"...and that is always true IMO ..but it looks cool 



openlyJane said:


> Great photos of Aarhus.
> There is a lot of interest in Denmark in Britain, at the moment, because of the televisation of the detective drama 'The Killing'.


Thanks Jane  I must see "The Killing" one of these days. I hear it's very good 



Waluigi said:


> Yes Aarhus is great, been there many times, and probably more to come. :cheers:


...thanks ..and you are always welcome back in Aarhus 



Student4life said:


> Terrific new pics !
> Hope 2012 is going great for you !


Thank you ...2012 is going great and right back at you, my friend :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

the city center seems not to run out of outdoor activities.
this is one place you never get bored....


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

marvelous new pics from Aarhus...thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

capricorn2000 said:


> the city center seems not to run out of outdoor activities.
> this is one place you never get bored....


Thank you for your kind words and interest in Aarhus, my friend :cheers:



Linguine said:


> marvelous new pics from Aarhus...thanks for sharing.:cheers:


Thank you for dropping by, Linguine :cheers:


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice new pics


----------



## zid (Dec 24, 2004)

Beautiful and charming city :cheers:.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

I love this city...it's nice and full of vibrancy.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ @Student4life, zid, DaveF12: Thank you very much for your kind comments and your interest in Aarhus :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Horse and trap racing?


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ Yes, I guess that's the name for it  It was my first time at the racetrack


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

I really like the public art pieces, nice!!


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ thank you, my friend :cheers:


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Loving the cityscape and the murals. How has this winter been treating Aarhus, so far?


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ Thank you for your interest in Aarhus, manrush  The weather these days in Aarhus is sometimes sunny and sometimes grey and cloudy, but we still haven't had any snow what so ever...not a single snowflake hno:..that is just so crazy and a first time in many many years. The temp. outside is 7°C hno:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

sorry for the low quality..


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Every year the worlds largest viking moot takes place in the Marselis forest just 6 kilometers south of Aarhus city. More than 20.000 people come to watch the vikings each year. These photos shows the moot the last couple of years.


























































































































The Aarhus mask (Aarhusmasken)


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

There are strong viking connections and places on The Wirral ( the other side of The River Mersey) - with a strong blood line in a high percentage of the population.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Interesting and very nice photos and especially those ones with Vikings


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

wow! this Viking moot fighting is one great event and
the large turnover is really awesome.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ Thank you all for your kind comments and interest in Aarhus 



openlyJane said:


> There are strong viking connections and places on The Wirral ( the other side of The River Mersey) - with a strong blood line in a high percentage of the population.


Very interesting  Thanks for the info


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I particularly like the composition and the juxtapositions in picture three.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ Thank you


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

that Viking moot fighting is grand and something to relive the past.
that reminds me of the 2008 movie _Role Models_ which has a similar scene
but not of Vikings and in small scale.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Aarhus looks pretty urban to me. Exept for those vikings of course...


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

Love the medieval viking shots! They look the real deal.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

Ooooh I wouldn't mind being caught up amongst all those Vikings :colgate: Fannytastic pics mate - thanks for sharing.


----------



## mmato (Aug 29, 2008)

Like mentioned many times briliant photos and briliant city.

Aarhusforever, is there anything you do not like in Aarhus or what would you like to change. I belive there is no perfect city although on that pictures Aarhus looks perfect.

I do not like those blind facades (it is true that they are fine painted and for someone they helps Aarhus looks more urban but anyway)


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Brilliant shots !


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

@capricorn2000, Benonie, Milan Luka, SYDNEY, Student4life: 

Thank you so much for your interest in Aarhus, it means a lot to me :cheers:



mmato said:


> Like mentioned many times briliant photos and briliant city.
> Aarhusforever, is there anything you do not like in Aarhus or what would you like to change. I belive there is no perfect city although on that pictures Aarhus looks perfect.
> I do not like those blind facades (it is true that they are fine painted and for someone they helps Aarhus looks more urban but anyway)


Thanks for your comments, my friend  
No, Aarhus is not perfect in any way :lol: I would like to change many things, but for the most part, I’ve embraced the many permanent changes I see appearing all over the city these days 

Thank you all for your visit :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

It is freezing in Aarhus these days. The other night the temperature plunged to *–23C*..that is very cold hno: ..no wonder people are spending sooo much time indoors :lol:


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

great photo collection of mixed subjects.
thanks.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

^^^^Interesting festival Aarhus. We have a similar festival here in Vegas, *Las Vegas Renaissance Fair*.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

DWest said:


> great photo collection of mixed subjects.
> thanks.


Thank you, my friend :cheers:



jbkayaker12 said:


> ^^^^Interesting festival Aarhus. We have a similar festival here in Vegas, *Las Vegas Renaissance Fair*.


Wauw, that Fair looks amazing ...over 32,000 people attended the event...impressive 

Thanks for your comment, my friend :cheers:


----------



## stvoreque (Jul 24, 2010)

I was in Aarhus. Great city. Very clean!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice new photos from Aarhus


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great new images from Aarhus....:cheers2:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you, guys :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

*Aarhus regatta* takes place in a small lake at Aarhus University. The university's various student party associations compete against each other in small imaginative boats of their own design. This years regatta attracted 25,000 spectators...most of them came to enjoy the nice weather, listen to good music, drink a nice cool beer and have fun...It's basically just a huge party


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Lots of young people - looks great fun!


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ Yes, it was fun...and the weather was great :cheers:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Fun indeed. Luv this thread, so comprehensive and varied. Makes me want to visit this beautiful city. :cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

aarhusforever said:


> *Aarhus regatta* takes place in a small lake at Aarhus University. The university's various student party associations compete against each other in small imaginative boats of their own design. This years regatta attracted 25,000 spectators...most of them came to enjoy the nice weather, listen to good music, drink a nice cool beer and have fun...It's basically just a huge party


I would love to go kayaking there. It looks like the whole student body was in attendance.:cheers:


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

this is one nice event in warm weather - a prelude to summer.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

Looks like a lot of fun to be had by all :colgate: Enjoy the sun and I am expecting lots of sunny pics to warm us up here in the South :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ Thank you for your warm comments, guys :cheers:


----------



## Johnoo1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for all the pics of this town - I live in Sweden and the next time I am in Denmark will make a point of going to Aarhus when before I may not have!


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ Thank you, Johnoo1 :cheers:...come visit Aarhus soon


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

More great photos Aarhy!

I love visiting your thread, nice to see the changes in weather taking place. Your city in spring looks like a damn nice place to be.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ Thank you for dropping by, my friend ...*Always* a pleasure to hear from you :cheers:


Aarhus city by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr


Aarhus city by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr


Aarhus city by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr


Aarhus city by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr


Aarhus city by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr


Aarhus city by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr


Aarhus city by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

Nice to have some sunlight back in this city indeed, I appreciate the updates.


----------



## Jennifat (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks for the excellent updates, aarhusforever!

I was noticing that an overwhelming number of the people at the Aarhus Regatta festival were wearing white. Is there some sort of significance to that? In some of the distant shots, it looks like a sea of white shirts.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Godius said:


> Nice to have some sunlight back in this city indeed, I appreciate the updates.


Thank you, Godius :cheers:



Jennifat said:


> Thanks for the excellent updates, aarhusforever!
> 
> I was noticing that an overwhelming number of the people at the Aarhus Regatta festival were wearing white. Is there some sort of significance to that? In some of the distant shots, it looks like a sea of white shirts.


You are welcome, my friend :cheers: I think the overwhelming number of white shirts was just a freak coincidence :lol:...however, in Denmark many people wear dark colored clothes in winter and light colored clothes in summer


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Wonderful photos . Aarhus looks great in the spring !


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

^^aarhusforever, thax for showing, interducing me to, your home town, it is indeed very nice looking urban area it is now on my radar:cheers1:


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Great photos, i didnt know much about this place before but im definitly putting it on my too visit list. Architecture + warships + party = win


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Student4life said:


> Wonderful photos . Aarhus looks great in the spring !


Thank you, my friend :cheers:



midrise said:


> ^^aarhusforever, thax for showing, interducing me to, your home town, it is indeed very nice looking urban area it is now on my radar:cheers1:


You are welcome, my friend  Thank you for your visit :cheers:



yubnub said:


> Great photos, i didnt know much about this place before but im definitly putting it on my too visit list. Architecture + warships + party = win


...you are right, that is a winning combination :lol: Thank you for your kind comments and interest in my Aarhus :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Aarhus city by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr


Aarhus city by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr


Aarhus city by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr


Aarhus city by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr


Aarhus city by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr


Aarhus city by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr


Aarhus city by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

What a lovely little city. Impressive shots. :cheers:


----------



## endymar (Sep 19, 2010)

Interesting, looks like I have to include it in my trip... Copenhagen->Roskilde->Aarhus->Jutland west coast.

Any great places to eat? Zealand is one of the food meccas right now but don't know about Aarhus.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ Thank you for your interest in Aarhus, guys :cheers:



endymar said:


> Interesting, looks like I have to include it in my trip... Copenhagen->Roskilde->Aarhus->Jutland west coast.
> 
> Any great places to eat? Zealand is one of the food meccas right now but don't know about Aarhus.


Aarhus has many good restaurants  Unfortunately we have no Michelin-starred restaurants, as the company in the Nordic countries only review restaurants in the capital cities hno: however, it is commonly known in Denmark that there are at least three restaurants in Aarhus, which are worthy of at least one Michelin star each:

- Malling og Schmidt.
- Frederikshøj Kro.
- Restaurant Koch.

Aarhus also has many other restaurants, which serve food at a high international level  Here are some of them:

- Bistro de Luxe.
- Restaurant Èt.
- Mirò.
- Nordisk Spisehus.
- Svineriet

If any of you guys and girls have any questions concerning Aarhus, please feel free to ask me


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great new photos from Aarhus, aarhusforever


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ Thank you, my friend :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Yesterday I visited one of the many different summer flea markets in Aarhus. This flea market is the largest in Denmark with 70.000 visitors and take place from Friday 20 May to Sunday 22 May.


Aarhus city loppemarked fleamarket tangkrogen by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr


Aarhus city loppemarked fleamarket tangkrogen by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr


Aarhus city loppemarked fleamarket tangkrogen by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr


Aarhus city loppemarked fleamarket tangkrogen by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr


Aarhus city loppemarked fleamarket tangkrogen by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr


Aarhus city loppemarked fleamarket tangkrogen by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr


Aarhus city loppemarked fleamarket tangkrogen by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr


Aarhus city loppemarked fleamarket tangkrogen by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr


Aarhus city loppemarked fleamarket tangkrogen by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr


Aarhus city loppemarked fleamarket tangkrogen by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr


Aarhus city loppemarked fleamarket tangkrogen by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Two photos from the other day. Now you tell me...*old* or *new*? 


Aarhus city Bispetorv by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr


Aarhus city Bispetorv by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

aha that's where i left my car :nuts:

for me the shiny new Aston Martin everytime (hums James Bond theme) :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

great photo update.
I love that line of vintage cars and those sporty cars as well.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice pics of the flee market. We have the biggest flee market of Flanders right in front of our door. Somewhere in october. :cheers1:


----------



## Groningen NL (Dec 26, 2010)

ah Arhus, I visited this city some 10 years ago  It really is an nice city, very underrated if you ask me.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

yubnub said:


> aha that's where i left my car :nuts:
> 
> for me the shiny new Aston Martin everytime (hums James Bond theme) :cheers:


...my choice too :cheers:



capricorn2000 said:


> great photo update.
> I love that line of vintage cars and those sporty cars as well.


Thank you, capricorn :cheers:



Benonie said:


> Nice pics of the flee market. We have the biggest flee market of Flanders right in front of our door. Somewhere in october. :cheers1:


...would love to see some photos from that flee market in october  Thank you for comments, Benonie :cheers:



Groningen NL said:


> ah Arhus, I visited this city some 10 years ago  It really is an nice city, very underrated if you ask me.


Thank you, my friend :cheers:..I hope you will visit Aarhus soon again


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Once again , great shots !


----------



## DingoBingo (Nov 21, 2007)

I used to live there for 5 months. Miss the city!


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

great photo update....


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind comments and interest in Aarhus :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

aarhus city by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

Untitled by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

Untitled-2 copy.jpgjhgfrgh by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

Untitled-8 copy.jpgggftrgfr by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

aarhus city by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

aarhus city by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

aarhus city by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

aarhus city by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

aarhus city by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

aarhus city by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ Thank you, Jane :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2012)

Loving the massive sunglasses on the beach  Thanks for the insights mate and have a great day :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ Thank you for your visit, Sydney :cheers:...I hope you have a great day too 

Here are some more photos from Aarhus Festival:


aarhus city Festival festuge by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

aarhus city Festival festuge by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

aarhus city Festival festuge by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

aarhus city Festival festuge by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

aarhus city Festival festuge by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

aarhus city Festival festuge by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

aarhus city Festival festuge by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Great pics ,mate :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you, my friend :cheers:


----------



## Mannesmann (Feb 22, 2012)

Denmark is so underrated on this forum, I would like to see more pictures posted here, great tour btw!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

I love to see all these photos on the last days of summer.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Lovely city. Looks so vibrant.


----------



## Johnoo1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Congratulations to Aarhus for becoming European City Of Culture 2017


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ Thank you for all your nice comments, guys :cheers: It's been a while (work and stuff), but im back and will start posting again from Aarhus. First set are some rooftop-photos I shot 10 days ago 


Aarhus city skyline by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

Aarhus city skyline by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

Aarhus city skyline by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

Aarhus city skyline by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

Aarhus city skyline by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

This last picture is from the inner harbour, which is being developed into a new urban district 

Aarhus havn by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

I hope you like the photos  Please feel free to comment and ask, if you have any questions  *Have a nice weekend *:cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

aarhusforever said:


> ^^ Thank you for your visit, Sydney :cheers:...I hope you have a great day too
> 
> Here are some more photos from Aarhus Festival:




Looks fun, walking on water!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice photo update....it's good to see you back after a while dude.


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Glad you're back . Brilliant pics :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely Aarhus...thanks for sharing your awesome photos.:cheers2:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ Thank you guys :cheers:

A couple of months ago I visited Scandinavia's (apparently) largest food festival, held here in Aarhus. It was very interesting, and it is meant to be an annual event 


Aarhus food festival 2012 by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

Aarhus food festival 2012 by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

Aarhus food festival 2012 by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

Aarhus food festival 2012 by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

Aarhus food festival 2012 by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

Aarhus food festival 2012 by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

Aarhus food festival 2012 by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

Aarhus food festival 2012 by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

Aarhus food festival 2012 by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

Aarhus food festival 2012 by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

Aarhus food festival 2012 by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

Aarhus food festival 2012 by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

Aarhus food festival 2012 by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

Aarhus food festival 2012 by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

Aarhus food festival 2012 by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

Aarhus food festival 2012 by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I like food events/festivals. 

What would you say are the traditional Danish foods?


----------



## cpwken (Sep 6, 2009)

openlyJane said:


> What would you say are the traditional Danish foods?


rødgrød med fløde (Redcurrantjelly pudding with Cream)

Not really true, my grandmother was probably the last person in the world to actually make it, but it's the best known Danish food joke so I couldn't resist.

To understand try and pronounce it.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ :lol: never tried it, so don't know what it taste like, but it is very difficult to pronounce, if you don't speak Danish 



openlyJane said:


> I like food events/festivals.
> 
> What would you say are the traditional Danish foods?


I guess the most traditional Danish foods are:

- Pork Loin with Crackling, potatos and gravy.
- Fried Pork with Parsley Gravy and potatos.
- Breaded Meat Patty with Green Peas, potatos and gravy.
- Fried meatballs of minced pork, potatos and gravy.
- Meat Loaf with Bacon, potatos and gravy.
- Meat Patty with Soft Onions.
- coarsely ground pork and bacon sausages.
- Fried Plaice Fillet.
- Boiled meatballs of minced pork served with boiled potatoes in a rich gravy.

...and of course the open sandwiches, known as smørrebrød. It is rye bread prepared and decorated with a variety of fine ingredients...it is considered a national speciality


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

^^Thanks for the response.

So, lots of meat, potatoes and gravy then?  :lol:

I was expecting herrings to be in that list - as I associate them with Scandanavia.


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Danish food sounds delicious . 
Just today , I had something labelled Danish Pudding at a party . I really liked it but am still not sure what it was exactly :lol:
Nice pics ,BTW !


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

I love markets and your pics reiterate that fact. I also enjoy looking at all the people which makes me a bit of a voyeur  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dr.Beikes (Jan 2, 2013)

Great thread with pictures of this beautiful city. The architecture in Aarhus is quite amazing. I just hope they stat true to the originality of the different districts, and not go all "Copenhagen" on it.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

pleasing photos of people and places.


----------



## Dr.Beikes (Jan 2, 2013)

tk780 said:


> Aarhus looks much bigger than expected. I am also staggered by how northern German the city looks.


Well Aarhus is mainly dominated by the architectural style of Classicism- and Neoclassicism, but there's a lot of Romanticism and (later) Modernism to be found within the city. Hack Kampmann even introduced the Art Nouveau (Jugendstyle) early on with some prominent buildings like the Toldkammer (gothic), Aarhus Teater and Marselisborg Castle.

Those styles of architecture came mainly from France and Germany, and to some extend, Scotland.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you for all your nice comments, guys :cheers:


aarhus city jimmy john antonsen by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

aarhus city jimmy john antonsen by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

those are nice night shots and it's great to see you back.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

:eat: Lovely shots from the festivals on the previous page. :cheers2:


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

beautiful night images (the last 2 pics) . the city in general in so vibrant with good looking people.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ Thank you guys ..your friendly comments meeans a lot to me :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Some more pictures from this summer 


aarhus city by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

aarhus city by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

aarhus city aros by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

aarhus city aros by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

aarhus city by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I just_ love_ that viewing deck. So cool!


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^...the view from the top is awesome :cheers:


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Great to have you back! I am always glad to see your Aarhusian pics


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

aarhusforever said:


> ^^ :lol: never tried it, so don't know what it taste like, but it is very difficult to pronounce, if you don't speak Danish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow, with the exception of the last one smørrebrød, the rest sound apetising but my god talk about potential in hardening the arteries. Is there a high percentage of cholesterol and heart disease in Denmark? The people certainly don't look unhealthy or unfit. 

Anyway, great showcase of this lovely city. :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

as usual, thanks for the awesome photos @aarhusforever. :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

skymantle said:


> Wow, with the exception of the last one smørrebrød, the rest sound apetising but my god talk about potential in hardening the arteries. Is there a high percentage of cholesterol and heart disease in Denmark? The people certainly don't look unhealthy or unfit.
> 
> Anyway, great showcase of this lovely city. :cheers:


:lol: We also eat a lot of healty food in Denmark, but those I mentioned are the most traditionel and has been so for several hundred years  I guess the percentage of cholesterol and heart disease in Denmark is the same as in other western countries 

Thank you for your nice comments, Skymantle :cheers:



Filandon said:


> Great to have you back! I am always glad to see your Aarhusian pics


It's good to be back ...I have so much to do these days, that I hardly get the time to pick up a camera and shot som pics 

Nice of you to stop by this thread, Filandon :cheers:



Linguine said:


> as usual, thanks for the awesome photos @aarhusforever. :cheers:


Always a pleasure to hear from you, Linguine :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

This summer/fall I shot a few pics of the *'French week'* in the old Latin Quarter 


aarhus city latiner kvarteret by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

aarhus city latiner kvarteret by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

aarhus city latiner kvarteret by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

aarhus city latiner kvarteret by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

aarhus city latiner kvarteret by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

aarhus city latiner kvarteret by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Dreamark. Love it!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice 'French' girls! 

Love this building and the observation deck:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice photo update and the observation deck is something unique and built like you can see a wider view of the city in utterly 360degrees.


----------



## DanielG! (Sep 16, 2008)

Aarhus looks so beautiful, I love the nordic medium size cities, thanks for the pics.


----------



## G Hansel (Mar 12, 2011)

aarhusforever said:


> aarhus city latiner kvarteret by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr


God ! French Mime everywhere ! :lol: Scary. :shifty:

Nice photo. Aarhus looks like a charming city to live. I love Denmark. kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

How funny! I have a duster just like the ones held in the first picture in this set. I bought it from a door-to-door salesman. It's a bit hideous, really!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I suppose that your door-to-door salesman has got a wide sales area.... :lol:


----------



## Never give up (Apr 8, 2009)

aarhusforever said:


> ...well, it was a good guess though :laugh:


Great photos. Don't get to Aarhus as much as I did before so it's nice to follow the development and daily life in this thread.

Didn't you forget Aarhus' other name "the worlds smallest big city" in your intro?


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

First time (finally, after several visits) to comment on your collection, and I find these two images to be really amazing, like the best I've seen initially from your latest photo sets:



aarhusforever said:


> aarhus city jimmy john antonsen by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr
> 
> 
> aarhus city aros by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr


I truly love the color harmony found on the observation deck on the second image, while I like the nighttime shot of the Scandinavian Center on the first one (I also wonder what it is too)… I can truly sense the vibrant lifestyle Aarhus has through the various street performances I observe on your latest collection (yes, I have used one of those dusters myself!), and I can sense that your pedestrian streets are popular with both locals and tourists. Aarhus, for me, is yet another undiscovered city that I truly would like to explore along with Copenhagen, and I can truly say that the arts and schools play important roles in making your city what it is: colorful, delightful, and cheerful. It reminds me of the Philippines a lot where people smile their problems away and perform a lot of comedic acts on the street and in various venues as a form of entertainment, and Aarhus, I can say, could be a candidate for EU's Capital of Culture, given the amount of cultural activity promoted on the streets.

Magnificent images, my friend! I'll keep coming back for more! :hug:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

@ capricorn2000, DanielG, G Hansel, openlyJane, Benonie, Never give up, fieldsofdreams:

Thank you all for your positive comments and genuine interest in Aarhus :grouphug: 



Never give up said:


> Didn't you forget Aarhus' other name "the worlds smallest big city" in your intro?


The municipality of Aarhus only used this slogan a few years, but then they decided to drop it and the slogan is no longer used and hasn't been for 8-10 years  The only slogan used today is 'The smiling city' or 'City of smiles' :cheers:



fieldsofdreams said:


> First time (finally, after several visits) to comment on your collection, and I find these two images to be really amazing, like the best I've seen initially from your latest photo sets:
> I truly love the color harmony found on the observation deck on the second image, while I like the nighttime shot of the Scandinavian Center on the first one (I also wonder what it is too)… I can truly sense the vibrant lifestyle Aarhus has through the various street performances I observe on your latest collection (yes, I have used one of those dusters myself!), and I can sense that your pedestrian streets are popular with both locals and tourists. Aarhus, for me, is yet another undiscovered city that I truly would like to explore along with Copenhagen, and I can truly say that the arts and schools play important roles in making your city what it is: colorful, delightful, and cheerful. It reminds me of the Philippines a lot where people smile their problems away and perform a lot of comedic acts on the street and in various venues as a form of entertainment, and Aarhus, I can say, could be a candidate for EU's Capital of Culture, given the amount of cultural activity promoted on the streets.
> 
> Magnificent images, my friend! I'll keep coming back for more! :hug:


Your words makes me very happy  This is the reason, why I post all these photos of Aarhus...I want people around the world to know about Aarhus and maybe some day visit the city  fieldsofdreams, I really feel, that you "get" the spirit of Aarhus and appreciate the amount of cultural activities and our way of living...that means a lot to me :cheers:...I think, you will be happy to hear, that *Aarhus was chosen to host The European Capital of Culture 2017* a few months ago :cheers:

*Once again, thank you all for stopping by this thread* :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

aarhusforever said:


> *Aarhus was chosen to host The European Capital of Culture 2017* a few months ago


Yet another reason to visit the city!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fantastic news about _The Capital of Culture_ award. 

Being awarded this in 2008 really helped to kick start the regeneration and resurgence of Liverpool as a city.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Very nice!!! Keep them coming!


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ *@Benonie, @openlyJane, @Chadoh25 *:cheers:


aarhus city by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

Pedestrian tunnel turned into an art piece.

aarhus city by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

aarhus city by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

St. Stephan Lodge. One of many lodges in Aarhus 

aarhus city by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

aarhus city by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

aarhus city by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Del.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Do I see an outdoor barber?


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Benonie said:


> Do I see an outdoor barber?


I also got confused when seeing that picture. Maybe we see a street artist instead?


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

By the way, is it a newly decorated tunnel seen in this picture:


aarhus city by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

It kinda resembles a section of the Brunkeberg tunnel located in Stockholm which was inaugurated in 1886 by King Oscar II.:











Stockholm Tunnel by redcrayon, on Flickr

Great thread and pictures! Aarhus looks really cozy.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Congrats by the way to Aarhus for recently being chosen as the European Capital of Culture for 2017! And your city truly deserves it... with your latest photos, indeed, Aarhus is rich with cultural diversity that it is worth visiting indeed! I love that pic with the black and white sale balls: is that a discount clothing store?

And also, going through that tunnel seems to be amazing, like going through a House of Mirrors! I'm interested though with the pic where you seem to take a picture of a circular building sideways: is that a real building or just an illustration? Interesting and eccentric images again, my friend! :hug: and :cheers2:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ Thank you guys...means a lot to me :cheers: 



Benonie said:


> Do I see an outdoor barber?


Yes 



dj4life said:


> By the way, is it a newly decorated tunnel?...


Yes, and it was actually an temporary art piece, but it will be a permanent part of a tunnel somewhere else in city 



fieldsofdreams said:


> ...I love that pic with the black and white sale balls: is that a discount clothing store?


I think it is a Monki store 



fieldsofdreams said:


> ..I'm interested though with the pic where you seem to take a picture of a circular building sideways: is that a real building or just an illustration?


That is actually a parking house...I just flipped the photo a bit for effect


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

3 photos for today...have a nice weekend, my friends :cheers:


aarhus skyline by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

aarhus isbjerget iceberg by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

aarhus marselis lystbådhavn by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates from Aarhus


----------



## mick_mc (Apr 26, 2013)

:cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome photos from Aarhus, love the greenhouses. :cheers:


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

aarhusforever....this thread coudn't be better....:drool::drool::drool::master::master::master:


----------



## th1 (Nov 2, 2008)

i was thinking about buying small andelslejlighed in Århus. I wonder if there are streets or regions of the city that should be avoided ? Is there immigrant ghettos or just not the best reputation places ?


----------



## Renzo__7 (Jul 21, 2004)

What a nice surprise ! Beautiful city. I love those streets and that atmosphere. I need to visit Denmark.


----------



## intelligentBG (Jun 10, 2008)

aarhusforever, we need you....


----------



## SA_50 (May 7, 2012)

Hi Aarhusforever, where is this picture taken in Aarhus (posted October 20th, 2011, 07:04 AM in this thread)? Thanks..


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

Aarhus looks great! Beautiful European City!  :cheers:


----------



## RaymondHood (Feb 5, 2014)

What a fine-looking city.
It's always nice to see these interesting overlooked medium-sized European towns.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice photos of a cool city.


----------



## Coihaique (Feb 22, 2011)

The city looks very nice. Aarhus seems to be more important than I thought. The city had a big boom around 1900? It seems like that.


----------



## Tiger Beer (Oct 4, 2005)

Beautiful city! Denmark! Aarhus looks great!


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

...Hi guys :hi: ...it's been a while 

Aarhus skyline by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

Aarhus skyline by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Aarhus by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr
Aarhus by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr
Aarhus by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr
Aarhus by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr
Aarhus by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr
Aarhus by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr
Aarhus by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr
Aarhus by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

cool shots...thanks for the update/


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Good pics.


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks for update! Good to see photos from Aarhus here


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ *skylark*, *diddyD* and *Limak11*...Thank you for your kind comments :cheers:

Aarhus by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr
Aarhus by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr
Aarhus by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr
Aarhus by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr
Aarhus by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

^^Nice vibrant updates.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great shots and city!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As always amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

*Skyckcty, gratteciel, diddyD, christos-greece* - Thank you very much for your kind comments and likes :cheers:



gratteciel said:


> Aarhus looks like a National Capital. So many beautiful things to do and see.


..Coming from you, who live in a huge megacity, that means alot to me :hug:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

This one really made me smile. A well caught moment.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^  :cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The pictures are great and so is the city. Thank you for the updates, Jimmy! kay:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Aarhus by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

Aarhus by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

Aarhus by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

Aarhus by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

Aarhus by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

Aarhus by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

Aarhus by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

Aarhus by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr


----------



## Skyckcty (Jun 21, 2013)

aarhusforever said:


> Aarhus by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr
> 
> on Flickr


I like this art piece.:cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful and vibrant! there are always lots of interesting things to see and do...quite and active city indeed.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

cool shots and cool city as well.


----------

